# Seoul has Soul



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

globill said:


> Mussoda, As always, great thread.....lotsa soul in Seoul...especially north of the river...


Hi, globill. 
long time no see. very glad.. 

yep.. cultural heritage and facilites are much more in the North than the South,,
thanks ^.^


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> really thanks, 02tonyl..


 

I believe every culture has its uniqueness and beauty  And korean one is one of the most beautiful one


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

02tonyl said:


> I believe every culture has its uniqueness and beauty  And korean one is one of the most beautiful one


You r nice guy i've ever seen.. generous and open-minded..


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Great!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Joshua_du said:


> the second pic is very nice,they wear 大明 style hanfu





huaxia-zhonghua said:


> yep, actually korea ppl invented everything,lol. just one question, why today's korean stay in such a small place while they still claim that they are the source of all workld cultures?lol.


Please let's stop here, for the sake of this thread and the theme of this forum.
Mussoda, do you live in Seoul? And what does Mussoda mean? Sorry for the off-topic curiosity.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

nothing special
hno:


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

^It's not HK , but cmon , im sure Seoul has something China doesnt .


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> In chenese eyes, everything in Asia is similar with chinese thing..
> No wonder..
> Actually that 'glorious' chinese culture was made of all the other asian cultures, that is, chinese people and old chinese culture was resulted from mixing and confusing all the asian culture and various asian ethnic groups around old china... and export THE chinese culture to all the asian countries and ethnic groups around china..
> that is kinda unique "exchange of culture" in old East Asia..
> ...


HAHA i sooooo agree with you, recently a chinese claimed everything in japanese culture as chinese

word for word he said



> 90% of what japan has today came from china


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

^They also claim Rolex to be chinese


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

I loved the city and the pun ! thanks
( Korean cars and Korean culture is very beautiful ! The only thing I don´t like in Korean culture is the habit of eating alive fishes and other sea-foods ! I saw some movies on YouTube about that, and I was very sorrow for the fishes and octopus ... I hope someday respect for animal life can modify korean food habits !! )


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

@Maki, (edited) NVM.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Seoul looks great. Love the culture. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> OK. good,, chinese impolite invasion to my thread.. WHATEVER..
> 
> read.. I didn't say "korea ppl invented everything"..
> don't overdo.


well,I'm just curious about you korean's claims,lol.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW.. FIRE ON THE FIRE !! over the last night.. ..!

take it easy.. 
I don't want my thread to be ruined any more... 
it's just a problem of respecting other's self-respect!
some chinese who wanna leave shit in my thread,,, first look at all my posts so far,, and watch whether i said anything do harm to china and chinese.. actually not.. I don't wanna get this reward from chinese.. 
but. .. nvm. i know the most chinese r rational and generous, such as here duskdawn, 02tonyl, jungwen and so on,.. otherwise how china could get such development...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

and thanks someone's good comments


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

duskdawn said:


> Please let's stop here, for the sake of this thread and the theme of this forum.
> Mussoda, do you live in Seoul? And what does Mussoda mean? Sorry for the off-topic curiosity.


yep.. Musso is a pure korean word meaning rhinoceros or water buffalo.. there's an aphorism from buddist scriptures (but I'm a Catholic ) which is translated to "Go Alone Like Musso's Horn" in Korean.. 
and in korean, "Naneun Mussoda" means "I'm Musso." 
well,, sorry too long answer about just a private thing.. 
thanks.. duskdawn..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Luis_RiodeJaneiro said:


> I loved the city and the pun ! thanks
> ( Korean cars and Korean culture is very beautiful ! The only thing I don´t like in Korean culture is the habit of eating alive fishes and other sea-foods ! I saw some movies on YouTube about that, and I was very sorrow for the fishes and octopus ... I hope someday respect for animal life can modify korean food habits !! )


ah, i see what u mean.. 
it's a raw fish dish, 'Hoe'.. it's similar with Japanese 'sashimi'
it's a long traditional dish cuz of it's delicious taste.. 
yah,,, for those alive things,, it's some sad..
but I can't do anything personally..


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ i to am sad about fish in japan. I hope they can ease pain! Sometimes they cut piece of fish while it is alive then put fish back into water and then cook the piece they cut 

Btw very nice pictures


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

In chenese eyes, everything in Asia is similar with chinese thing.. 
No wonder.. 
Actually that 'glorious' chinese culture was made of all the other asian cultures, that is, chinese people and old chinese culture was resulted from mixing and confusing all the asian culture and various asian ethnic groups around old china... and export THE chinese culture to all the asian countries and ethnic groups around china.. 
that is kinda unique "exchange of culture" in old East Asia..
It's natural that chinese see all the stuffs of other asian countries as "familiar" thing looking like something in somewhere of china ..


======================

what ?? not all asia . only korea . japan . and vietnam . many culture origin from china . korea and vietnam were vassal kingdom of China before. and japan learn many culture in tang dynasty . just 3 countries. not all asia. and maybe a little mongolia . cos it was ruled by china till 1924.


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

ihilaryduff said:


> In chenese eyes, everything in Asia is similar with chinese thing..
> No wonder..
> Actually that 'glorious' chinese culture was made of all the other asian cultures, that is, chinese people and old chinese culture was resulted from mixing and confusing all the asian culture and various asian ethnic groups around old china... and export THE chinese culture to all the asian countries and ethnic groups around china..
> that is kinda unique "exchange of culture" in old East Asia..
> ...



korea 











vietnam











china in ming dynasty (1368--1644)


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Here are some royal palaces other than the Gyungbuk Palace.

Changgyung Palace:































































Duksoo Palace:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

It is interesting to see so many churches in korea.
I heard that 35% of korean are Christian, is it ture?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

googleabcd said:


> It is interesting to see so many churches in korea.
> I heard that 35% of korean are Christian, is it ture?


yep.. almost 30% believes Christ.. 

here,, stat for 2005,, 
Buddhism - 22.8 %
Protestant - 18.3%
Catholic - 10.9 %.. 
...
no religion - 46.9 %

but visually Protestant churches r covering all the cities broad wide...


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

googleabcd said:


> It is interesting to see so many churches in korea.
> I heard that 35% of korean are Christian, is it ture?


According to the latest census of 2005, 50.7% of Koreans participate in religious activities, which is a 10.5% increase from 1995. More specifically,

Buddhism has the most adherents of 10.7 million, which is 23.2% of Korea's total population. This is an increase of 3.9% from 1995.

Protestantism has 8.6 million adherents, which is 18.3% of Korea's total population and a 1.6% decrease from 1995.

Catholicism has 5.1 million adherents, which is 10.9% of Korea's total population and a stunning 74.4% increase from 1995.

Confucianism has 105 thousand adherents, which is 0.2% of Korea's total population and a 50.4% decrease from 1995.

Won Buddhism has 130 thousand adherents, which is 0.3% of Korea's total population and a 49.6% increase from 1995.

As for others, there are 247 thousand adherents, which is 0.5% of Korea's total population and a 7.7% decrease from 1995.

By the way, many Buddhists like Catholics while they shun Protestants. My mom, who is a devout Buddhist, always tells me I may marry a Catholic, but she's strongly opposes me marrying a Protestant. This is mainly because in Korea, Catholics are much more tolerant and respectful of other cultural values, such as Buddhism, than the Protestants.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah, yes.. I feel the same.. ^^ 
I heard the same thing..


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

cydevil said:


> Protestantism has 8.6 million adherents, which is 18.3% of Korea's total population and a 1.6% decrease from 1995.





cydevil said:


> Catholicism has 5.1 million adherents, which is 10.9% of Korea's total population and a stunning 74.4% increase from 1995.


wow, can't help but like these trends hehe..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

traditional walls and roofs and door... (some in Seoul and the others not)


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

*ha*



> dont' forget how many times china had been ruled by northern Aisan countries whom chinese looked down on as barbarian..


North asian contries?:nuts: :nuts: which one？Korea?高句麗？:lol: :lol: 
so you think you can rule yourself:lol: :lol: 
now,u r ruling by Americans
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

Joshua_du said:


> North asian contries?:nuts: :nuts: which one？Korea?高句麗？:lol: :lol:
> so you think you can rule yourself:lol: :lol:
> now,u r ruling by Americans
> :banana: :banana: :banana:




he may mean those minority race like manchu . mongolian ...... but now only mongolia is a country .and mongolia just has 2.7million ppl . china has 6millions mongolian


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

ibun-i pabo imnida.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are a few of my own pics, which I've never figured out how to post....yes I am an old fart...


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

wow, that wasn't as hard as I thought it'd be...


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Seoul...easily one of the planet's most gorgeous cities....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

globill said:


> Seoul...easily one of the planet's most gorgeous cities....


wow.. nice pics of your own.. 
thanks, globill !!  

(especially the cherry blossom scene gorgeous. ! )


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

*ha*



> Seoul...easily one of the planet's most gorgeous cities....


Wow,korea..........easily the greatest and powerful country of the world
I think Korean is the most creative nation! Korean invented everything!
powerful:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ This guy is just chinese.. maybe, He is a korea-stalker lol :lol:


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Joshua_du said:


> Wow,korea..........easily the greatest and powerful country of the world
> I think Korean is the most creative nation! Korean invented everything!
> powerful:lol: :lol:


*I am not even Korean. I am an American.* And I have been to Shanghai and Beijing, and sorry they are not as attractive as Seoul.

Tsingtao however, can compare....but it is smaller. Nanjing is beautiful, and I am excited to visit Chongging soon. 

What is your problem with Korea??? Have you visited here before? I highly recommend it.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Joshua_du said:


> Wow,korea..........easily the greatest and powerful country of the world
> I think Korean is the most creative nation! Korean invented everything!
> powerful:lol: :lol:


Yep , but for the love of God , _stop making Kia's_ !


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, opium.. this guy 'Joshua_du ' is chinese,, ^^ 
he deleted the clue in his signature box now and try to hide his nationality.. but that can't change the fact that he is chinese.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Antiquities of Seoul(Three Kingdoms of Korea period; 1st century BC - 668 AD)

History of Seoul in brief: The city was founded in 18BC by Koguryo immigrants lead by Onjo, the stepson of Jumong, the legenday founder of Koguryo. Seoul would eventually expand to the new kingdom of Baekje and serve as its capital until 392 AD when Koguryo conquers the area. The Three Kingdoms of Korea(Koguryo, Baekje, Shilla) constantly struggled for control over this strategic region, and legacies of these kingdoms still remain in the Seoul area. 

Several centuries after the tumultous Three Kingdoms of Korea period, by which time Korea was controlled by Koryo Dynasty, a general rebels and establishes Chosun Dynasty in 1392, and later moves the capital from Kaesong(about 45km north of Seoul) to Seoul. Since, Seoul would serve as the capital of Chosun Dynasty and today's Soth Korea.

Though the city is now more than two millenia old, there's an apparent lack of ancient legacies, perhaps due to frequent wars, the lastest being the Korean War that almost leveled the place. However, a few remains from its ancient beginning remain nonetheless.

Step Pyramids and Tumuli of Baekje:




































Remains of Pung-nap Fortress of Baekje:


















Remains of Mong-chon Fortress of Baekje:






















































Remains of Acha Mountain Fortress of Koguryo:













































Remains of Horogoru Fortress(and others in the immediate vicinity) of Koguryo:




































Bukhan Mountain Fortress(or city wall in this case), first built by Baekje then rebuilt throughout ages:


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Questions to Koreans ...do the broadcast signals from those tall TV/Radio transmission towers reach North Korea?


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

hornnieguy said:


> Questions to Koreans ...do the broadcast signals from those tall TV/Radio transmission towers reach North Korea?


Probably yeah, considering that North Korea repeatedly asked for the shut-down of "Free North Korea" radio broadcast, and finally started emitting a powerful interference wave specifically targeting FNK's radio frequency since 2005. Many North Korean refugees who reached South Korea also reported that they were able to listen to FNK.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(deleted)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

cydevil said:


> Remains of Mong-chon Fortress of Baekje:



There is now Olympic Park here. around the Mong-chon Fortress (castle) .


















(pics from topicphoto.com)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

more pics of that park .









(credit to tajo66)









(credit to 'Joung Se Hwan')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

and more pics again.


















(pics from sunny1977 _ nightview.kr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

guys on the Olympic Park Plaza 














































(pics by toughkidcst_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Insa-dong, old downtown,.



























(by 69jmh_photo.naver)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gyeongbok-gung Palace, , old downtown,.

















(by thoth037_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheonggye stream, old downtown,.











front of Gyeongbok-gung palace, old downtown,.









(2 pics by yanh_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

COEX, Samseong-dong, Gangnam area, 









starting point of Cheonggye stream, old downtown,.








(2pics of thoth037_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Bongeun-sa temple, Samseong-dong, Gangnam area,..








(by Won-halmuni_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheonggye stream, old downtown,.









(by Woobi_daum.cafe.skyscrapers)


Hyangwonjeong pavillion, Gyeongbok-gung palace, old downtown,.









(pic by yanh_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Biwon garden, Changdeok-gung palace,.. old downtown,..
(Biwon means 'Secret Garden',,.. original name 'Huwon')


















(by y2bba2_paran.blog)


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I love the SNOW!!!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

>


To think there used to be a highway there...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

-Akira- said:


> To think there used to be a highway there...


yeah,,.. there was overpass (flyover road) along the pass.. 
but actually, the overpass was initially made over the stream after covering the water stream with cement for road use,.. ... so now it recovered the original nature condition although it smell artificial... 
thanks.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx for good replies... i go on to next page


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

" *Samsung Museum of Art - Leeum *" , at Hannam-dong, Yongsan-gu, Seoul..

It was made by Samsung owner at a part of his house... and,, three masters - Mario Botta, Jean Nouvel, Rem Koolhaas - designed this museum.. 
so thanks to this episode behind the construction,,.. the museum architecture itself is a great attraction.. that is,, it occupies some specific position among many other galleries and museums.... therefore,, it's not free.. even a little high fee needed to enter...
it is basically art gallery,,.. and as a part of art works, some old korean heritages are also displayed.. it also hold music concert, - chamber thing..and so on...









(the Hyatt in background is never related to this museum.)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

some more vivid pics 













































(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

interesting.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yepp.. 
now let's get back to wild yards..


front town of Hongik Univ..('Hongdae')



























(by Crayon_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(by Crayon_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(by Crayon_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

tour bus on the Samseong-dong route.








(pic by Do-si-in _ dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

girls' generation, tour bus,.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yet another amazing Seoul thread. Korea's doing a stunning work mixing his ancient culture with the best of west.

(BTW, I enjoyed this thread eating half a box of Pepero!)


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> yeah,,.. there was overpass (flyover road) along the pass..
> but actually, the overpass was initially made over the stream after covering the water stream with cement for road use,.. ... so now it recovered the original nature condition although it smell artificial...
> thanks.


It looks _a lot_ better now.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx, Yoryi & Akira..

ah,.. Yoryi,, nice Pepero.. i like it.. 
in Korea,,, today is "Pepero day",, cuz 11, November is 11-11
pepero looks like number "1",, so,, four "1"s make 11-11 to be 'Pepero day", lol..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Autumn colors !!

Mt. Namsan


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Pavilion on the top of Mt.Namsan, winter night


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

autumn colors at 2005.11 around Namsan Sunwhan Doro (Namsan circle road ?)



































(by banana (uuss4)_photo.naver)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

autumn colors in last year,,2006

at Yangjae Civil Park, southeast part of Seoul.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

gray days in old downtown..
the photographer roamed around the donwtown lately,.


























(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old camera shopping town around Namdaemun Market









Namdaemun rotary at night at the end of the year.








(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

i love seoul..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx, Dr.Giggles.
more pix here,.. 

SeMA (Seoul Museum of Art) - van Gogh's paintings these days.

















(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Sogyeok-dong, north of Jongro,.. 
Jeongdok Library site and Jongro area view.


























(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

at an alley of Sogyeok-dong








(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeoido island CBD (not in old downtown but south far from it)


















sunset sight on the mirror wall at 63KLI lounge,.Yeoido island








(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old downtown again,.

Insa-dong, alley








(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Kyung-In Museum of FINE Art, Insa-dong


















Artbit Gallery, Insa-dong

















(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Uljiro street toward the city hall plaza,.









Chungmu-ro subway station platform..








(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Love the new Christmas themed photos!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

More awesome pictures!

Thanks mate!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Urgh no snow yet???


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@Skybean, macon4ever(Andrewville) thanx.. 

@JoSin ; yesterday's weather forecast, today is supposed to be snowing, but in reality, it's clear day, lol.....
actually, last month(November), two times it snowed quite much but thereafter, just dry days continued in Seoul so far..


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the blue lights on trees in Uljiro street


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ah, I like that nice feeling too. thanx, alitezar..


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome pictures~


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> @Skybean, macon4ever(Andrewville) thanx..
> 
> @JoSin ; yesterday's weather forecast, today is supposed to be snowing, but in reality, it's clear day, lol.....
> actually, last month(November), two times it snowed quite much but thereafter, just dry days continued in Seoul so far..


That's one of the things that I don't like about Seoul in winter. It's really cold but not enough snow! There was a big storm maybe 5 years ago (?) but usually only a few real snowfalls every winter.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

globill said:


> That's one of the things that I don't like about Seoul in winter. It's really cold but not enough snow! There was a big storm maybe 5 years ago (?) but usually only a few real snowfalls every winter.


yeah, that's true. I feel snow gets less in seoul.. 
even these days, snow remains little on earth after snowfall since some days before and no snow again.. although the Gangwon province being buried under heavy snow.


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Mussoda said:


> old camera shopping town around Namdaemun Market



Especially I love it


----------



## ericsangno1 (Jan 25, 2008)

It is a small but strong country. 

======================

哈哈, 很小很强大:banana:


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

ericsangno1 said:


> It is a small but strong country.
> 
> ======================
> 
> 哈哈, 很小很强大:banana:



What do you mean ?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, Donkie! 
don't care about him..


----------

